# Masterbuilt Electric Smokers 30" versions



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry if this is already posted somewhere, but I could not find it

I assume this is the older one at $177


And this is the newer one at $279


Should these smoke the same?  I think the newer one has a viewing glass, remote, and a built-in meat probe as additions.  But I can't tell what else.  I don't care about a viewing glass (well its not worth 100 extra any way), remote, or meat probe.  I have Maverick ET732, so I don't need a built-in meat probe.

$177 is cheap enough to not give it much thought, but $279 makes me think a little more.  I assume the older one is all I need since I have a Maverick.  Thought?


----------



## linguica (Oct 31, 2012)

I agree, that's why I bought the 910. Another on the ball member (DaveOmak) alerted us to a price of $145.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Masterbu...xt&utm_source=product_link_ttp&utm_medium=www


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 31, 2012)

cstallings said:


> Sorry if this is already posted somewhere, but I could not find it
> 
> I assume this is the older one at $177
> 
> ...


Technically they are both older models as Masterbuilt has newly redesigned them for 2013. Check their website for the 2013 models and in keeping with the redesign the prices have gone up significantly. I have the 40" with the remote and window - I could really care less about the window. Yes they will both smoke the same!


----------



## jimmydubois (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

Cabelas has the new 2012 models on sale, $289.99 for 30", $389.99 for the 40"

I just got the MES 40 from them last week, UPS dropped it off Friday.

Cabelas did not charge me sales tax, they did however charge me freight and a special handling fee, I had a promo code for $20 off.

I ended up paying $387.94 for the New Generation MES40 with the discount.

Cabelas has a promo now anything over $99 shipped for $5 bucks, shipping on mine was $19.95 and the handling fee was $18.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2012)

The older 30 offered will be fine ... the ones that had probs are no longer available..you will need an AMAZEN kit tho...


----------



## deltadude (Oct 31, 2012)

cstallings, the lower priced MES30 works GREAT!  Since you have the Mav 732 there is no reason to pay for cheaper version (included in the more expensive MES) that might not even work properly.  Save the money and buy more meat or BBQ tools, there is nothing to be gained with the window, except something extra to keep clean.

If you are a member of Sams club they still show the MES40 for $299.98,  That is a good price although if they don't have one in your local Sams you will have to pay shipping.  Why pay more for the larger capacity?  Smokers are like boats and TVs, I never met a guy who didn't want a bigger one.  I faced that decision 30 or 40 6+ years ago, family of 5 we could easily get by with the 30, however we also have 2 or 3 big BBQs each year with 15-30+ people, and I wanted to smoke a rack of ribs without having to cut them, so the MES 40 made sense.  The extra money was well worth it, people liked the Q coming out of my MES and I have since done graduations, birthday's, wedding rehearsal dinners, smokes for up to 50 people.

If it's a MES 30 or 40 you are going to be happy.


----------



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input


----------



## cstallings (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the input


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 10, 2012)

The older 30" model just went to $149. I think I just ordered one. Oops. The wife is going to have another fit when it arrives...pray for me, brothers.


----------



## linguica (Nov 12, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> The older 30" model just went to $149. I think I just ordered one. Oops. The wife is going to have another fit when it arrives...pray for me, brothers.


Find out the delivery date, then take her out to a nice restaurant for dinner a day or two before. No candy or flowers or she will know that you are up to no good.


----------



## bassman2 (Nov 12, 2012)

First time poster here.

Thanks for the heads up.  Think I may finally make the jump into the realm of smoking.  I own a Masterbuilt 4 burner stainless propane grill and have been have happy with the price-quality ratio.  Had it two years and only failure is the electric ignitor.  I realize down the road something will probably fail on the smoker, whether the element, controller, wiring, but its a great price. 

I see that Amazon has it for $149, and Gander Mtn will have it on Black Friday ($129) as well as Cabelas ($159). 

I think I will get this and then talk with this fellow Todd I have read a lot about.  I think I want his A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker, 5 lbs of Pitmaster Choice Pellets, and a Maverick ET-732.  All I need to get into smoking besides the meat/rubs/sauces for under $250!


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 13, 2012)

My MES30 is supposed to be on the delivery truck right now. I told the wife I'm expecting a package, but didn't say what it was. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I am now a MES owner. I will season it this weekend and maybe try out a chicken.

I'll add it to my Char-Broil offset, Weber 22.5" OTG, 5-burner PerfectFlame gas grill, and commercial fridge conversion. Jeez, no wonder the wife gets upset.

Ah, but she actually took it pretty well. I guess after 33 years, nothing much phases her. Besides, she reaps the benefits.


----------



## linguica (Nov 14, 2012)

Do a temperature check first, what the MES reads vs an accurate probe in the center of the oven. You might be surprised Mine runs 10% hotter.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, I am thinking about getting one of these does anyone know how long they will be on sale for on Amazon for 149.00 and free shipping??


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 14, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Thanks, I am thinking about getting one of these does anyone know how long they will be on sale for on Amazon for 149.00 and free shipping??


The MES 30? Gander Mountain has them on Black Friday for $129.00.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 15, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> The MES 30? Gander Mountain has them on Black Friday for $129.00.


Gander Mountain adds $20 freight shipping, so it works out the same.

Amazon's prices tend to bounce around sometimes daily, so if you want to order from them, I'd do it quick.


----------



## mcockrell (Nov 15, 2012)

i, too, was in the same boat. i had my eye on the MES 30 that was $177. i could have ordered it from walmart but it would have been a two week delivery to the store. home depot were sold out, plus they were $50 more. Bass Pro was sold out (locally) and they were $80 more. amazon had the same price ($177). i spent last weekend trying to find a store locally that might have it but failed. so i decided to order one when i got to the office on monday morning. it was a pleasant surprise to see that both walmart and amazon had dropped the price to $149.

ordered monday and it was at my door wednesday afternoon. im glad i waited the extra 2 or 3 days. with the money i saved i bought the AMNPS.

now if i could only get my friends to pony up some money for meat and beer ill be set :)

MC


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got the Gander Mnt flyer todays paper, but the 30" is 179.99 not 129.99.....is there a "secret" that I am not aware of? Thanks


----------



## bassman2 (Nov 18, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> I got the Gander Mnt flyer todays paper, but the 30" is 179.99 not 129.99.....is there a "secret" that I am not aware of? Thanks


Lately- sale price of $179.99

Black Friday only (in-store and online)- $129.99.  The price was quoted from their Black Friday flyer and is only valid on that day.


----------



## prestoni (Nov 18, 2012)

Bass Pro Shops have the new 30" electric (2013 model) for Black Friday sale for $179.97.  Regular $329.97.  I have this unit and it is a great smoker.  The model number for the new one is 20070312.  Very well insulated.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...late=circular.cfm&i=133044&m=24992&storeID=76


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 19, 2012)

I called Gander and they said the 129.99 price is only good on Saturday not Friday because in the flyer it is under the "Saturday Only Specials" section. I sure hope I dont show up on Saturday nad they are out of stock, because they sold them all on Friday.  Why would they even put stuff in the Black Friday flyer if it doesnt acutally go on sale until Saturday???   Stupid !!


----------



## gideon72 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi there...first post!  

I'm looking at the Masterbuilt 30" smoker New Generation (i.e. most places don't seem to even carry it yet) for 2012/2013.  This will be my first smoker and I'm looking for electric.  Was planning to get the Smokin' It Model 1 or 2 based on all the great reviews, but a bit pricey.  The Masterbuilt New Generation 30" will be on Black Friday @ Bass Pro Shops for $179 and wondering if anyone has specific knowledge of this new model??

Thanks!


----------



## nobodyspecial (Nov 21, 2012)

Is there a third MES 30 version rattling around? I see an analog MES on sale at Cabela's for $119.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home..._stype=GNU&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd715300;cat104582880

Should I get this one, or the one at Gander Mountain on Black Friday?


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 21, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> Is there a third MES 30 version rattling around? I see an analog MES on sale at Cabela's for $119.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home..._stype=GNU&WTz_l=SBC;BRprd715300;cat104582880
> 
> Should I get this one, or the one at Gander Mountain on Black Friday?


Interesting that that one can go up to 400°, when the digital only goes to 275°.


----------



## nobodyspecial (Nov 22, 2012)

Right. The 30" Electric Smokehouse is $120 at Cabela's. That's the one with the legs, simple analog controller, thermometer on the door but no probes, apparently 1500 watts. Then there's the Digital Electric Smokehouse that comes in several versions (window or no, black or stainless, 30" or 40", newer generation vs earlier). That one's 800 watts, or so it seems. It appears that an older version is on sale at Gander Mountain for $129 on Saturday; the new version is currently on sale at Amazon for $179 shipped free with Prime.

I think for me, the big question is whether I'll be wanting to hack it with a PID or other external controller -- and if so, maybe it makes sense to get the cheaper one with higher wattage and simpler controls. So I'm seeking advice on such matters.

I have a credit card and I'm willing to use it -- just seeking guidance from those more experienced than I am!


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 22, 2012)

The 30" MES went on sale TODAY at Gander Mountain for 129.99........I got the last one at our store. One guy came in and bought 7 at one time !!!   They only had 10 in stock and no rainchecks. Gonna be some mad people on Friday.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 22, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> I called Gander and they said the 129.99 price is only good on Saturday not Friday because in the flyer it is under the "Saturday Only Specials" section. I sure hope I dont show up on Saturday nad they are out of stock, because they sold them all on Friday.  Why would they even put stuff in the Black Friday flyer if it doesnt acutally go on sale until Saturday???   Stupid !!


I just picked up the MES 30 at Gander Mountain today. They are already on sale here. I paid $129.99 for mine. SmokinHusker's son picked one up today for the same price in Ohio & they are listed at $129.99 on their website now as well. Perhaps the person you spoke with was mistaken??   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The one up here is open till midnight & they were quickly selling out of them so you may want to act fast if you want one from there...


----------



## smoking b (Nov 22, 2012)

jmr57 said:


> The 30" MES went on sale TODAY at Gander Mountain for 129.99........I got the last one at our store. One guy came in and bought 7 at one time !!!   They only had 10 in stock and no rainchecks. Gonna be some mad people on Friday.


Guess I was a little too slow typing up my post lol. Glad you got one


----------



## nobodyspecial (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that the new generation MES on sale at Gander, or the older model?


----------



## smoking b (Nov 23, 2012)

It is not the new generation model but for the price I couldn't pass it up... Here is a picture of it...

http://bfads.net/Gander-Mountain-Black-Friday-Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse


----------



## bassman2 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumped on the XXXXXX911 (older gen black 30" digital electric) as well from Gander Mountain.  I was surprised when they emailed me Thursday and they were already marked down from $179.99 to $129.99...and coincidentally, Amazon just back up from $149 to $179. 

I realize the new gen has come out, but I cant find the 30" any cheaper than $290 (Cabelas- SS w/ window)...in that case, I would just get the 40" SS w/ window from Sams Club for $300.  

I think $129 is a steal.  Add on a $40 AMNPS, $60 ET-732, and some pellets from Todd, and for about $250 youre ready to have some quality smokes for the next couple years.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Nov 24, 2012)

do u think they will be cheaper on Cyber Monday i was told most eveything online is cheaper than Black Friday.


----------



## scdigger (Nov 26, 2012)

Just checked and price now says $229 and backordered...oh well, guess I'm not going to find a smokin' deal on Cyber Monday... :(

Greg


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

If you have a store nearby you could call them & see if they still have any left. The store I got mine from said they would be at the sale price till they were sold out...


----------



## scdigger (Nov 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

scdigger said:


> Unfortunately, no.


Sorry to hear that man


----------



## jmr57 (Nov 26, 2012)

they didn't put a limit on them, and one guy came in and bought all 7 that they had left


----------



## cncbbq (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice little unit, I could see where peps might like it for $129. However it is a little too small for me and I do not like the electric aspect.  I think I might have to build my own unit as everything is too small or too expensive.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 26, 2012)

cNcBBQ said:


> Nice little unit, I could see where peps might like it for $129. However it is a little too small for me and I do not like the electric aspect.  I think I might have to build my own unit as everything is too small or too expensive.


There are plenty of great builds on here to check out - surely you will find something in the size you want to give you ideas


----------



## grimm5577 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm looking to purchase a floor model of the masterbuilt 30" analog electric smoker. The problem is there is no temp control/power cord. I didn't find a masterbuilt replacement cord or element, and when i emailed them I got no response. but the smoke hollow element looks similar. Does anyone know if it can be swapped in? I don't mind if the screw holes don't line up, i just want to be sure the connector of the element will fit thru the wall of the smoker.


----------



## smokmeup (Dec 10, 2012)

Got mine for 94.00 at BassPro  this is how:  was on sale for 129.00

Recieved cabelas coupon for 20.00 off

open account save another 15.00

Bought at BassPro they match coupons.  open the account then close account later if you don't want it.


----------

